# Fluval 405 canister filter "clicking"



## F.H (Feb 14, 2011)

Good afternoon all, 

I have a question for any experienced in this subject. 

I have a fluval 405 canister filter, and it recently stopped working, with a loud clicking noise coming from it. I think it may be the shaft? because I opened it up and removed it and reinstalled everything properly, and it started working again for about 2 hours, but then it stopped and the problem reoccurred.

Just wondering how am I able to tell if it in-fact is the shaft? or the propeller? 

Thanks in advance for any input, 

Cheers.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

is the shaft warn or broken and does it still have the rubber on the end?


----------



## F.H (Feb 14, 2011)

The shaft isn't broken, but the rubber comes off I think, I'm not sure if its supposed to stay attached? It certainly doesn't look worn out... Thing is, its difficult to tell if its broken/worn out because I don't know what its supposed to look like..


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a link that should help you out with the assembly:

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval_series5_manual.pdf

Note:

Models 305 and 405 only:
The ceramic impeller shaft is held on the bottom of the impeller
well by a rubber support. The shaft can be easily extracted and
reinserted by hand; however, pay close attention to be certain
the rubber support does not become unseated. (Always replace
the impeller cover to ensure proper alignment).

Hope this helps


----------



## F.H (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for that information, 

currently I'm swamped with school work, but I plan to take a close look at the rubber support in a few days. 

Will let you know if that helps, although you've made me hopeful now that I simply made an error when I was re-assembling it. 

Cheers


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

If the shaft and the impeller are intact, it is most probably the plate with the 2 squeeze tabs that cover the impeller.

Those things are a piece of ####...either the tab snaps or the rubber lining around the plate shrinks and doesn't hold in.

You can get a cheap replacement plate for that from king eds for under 10 bucks.


----------



## F.H (Feb 14, 2011)

^ wow talk about perfect timing.

I came on here to say that as I was taking the plate out, one of the tabs snapped off. Now since the clicking was happening before this happened, I'm not sure if the plate is the problem, but I have to replace it anyway, which is what I logged in right now to ask about. 

Haha awesome. 

Thanks turtlez, 

Cheers.


----------

